# Left 4 dead 2 has stopped working crash to desktop



## MarineBrother141 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, im having some trouble with starting Left 4 dead 2 on steam, whenever I do so it always gets to the loading screen and crashes with an error message apppearing saying "Left4dead2.exe has stopped working" Ive tried reinstalling it again 3 times but still no luck
I am running a 32-bit windows vista homepremium with 3.00 gb of ram nd 2ghz.

I have run the game before using my graphics card intel 965(R) express chipset family I dont know why it doesnt work now please help!:down:


----------



## xalyy (Oct 8, 2010)

I think the graphics card be the problem because intel gpu's are very poor video cards and most of games is not compatible of the intel video cards :S,then try to reinstall the game try to play an another source engine game or something...


----------



## Cheekyhalfling (May 26, 2008)

Ive had loads of problems with steam games the way i fix them is by replacing the original .exe with a nocd one. you could try that, i have a few games like World of Zoo which will not work and there are no nocdcracks. (i didnt choose to buy that game it was just part of a bundle)


----------



## xalyy (Oct 8, 2010)

then download a better torrent wich has many seeder


----------



## MarineBrother141 (Jun 26, 2010)

xalyy said:


> I think the graphics card be the problem because intel gpu's are very poor video cards and most of games is not compatible of the intel video cards :S,then try to reinstall the game try to play an another source engine game or something...


Xalyy Ive actually played it with a bit of lag before this It was woking fine until i had my computer washed. this is really weirrd


----------

